# Front Loading washing machine...problems with smelly clothes?



## shmoore (Nov 17, 2008)

Last week before we left to go on vacation, we bought an LG front loading washing machine...the best buy according to Consumer Reports. It worked fine for the three days that we used it.

Tonight I was sitting in Hilton Head enjoying vacation and a local tv station had a special report on how bad the front loaders are. Consumers have reported that their clothes smell terrible after being washed. According to them, there is a considerable build up of mold and mildew.   

Have any of you had this problem....if so, how did you solve the problem?

Sandy


----------



## Karen G (Nov 18, 2008)

My clothes have never had a mildew smell after washing, but sometimes there was an unpleasant smell in the washer.  It was eliminated when I started leaving the door open between washings.  Water can collect in the rubber ring around the door and if you leave the door open it gives the standing water a chance to evaporate.


----------



## Jbart74 (Nov 18, 2008)

Karen G said:


> My clothes have never had a mildew smell after washing, but sometimes there was an unpleasant smell in the washer.  It was eliminated when I started leaving the door open between washings.  Water can collect in the rubber ring around the door and if you leave the door open it gives the standing water a chance to evaporate.



The instructions for my front-loader recommend keeping the door open at all times when the machine is not in use, for the reasons Karen metioned above.


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 18, 2008)

I guess I won't be getting a front loader anytime soon then.  At least not until they fix the problem about keeping it open all the time.  My laundry room is also my "mud room," and if the washer door is kept open we'd bump into it coming into and out of the garage.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah, I leave the door open on mine. Fern, the doors are usually easily reversible on front loaders, if that helps. Not that you'll be rushing out to buy one. 

-David


----------



## maddaug (Nov 18, 2008)

We keep our door open too. But other than that I LOVE the my washer and dryer.


----------



## IreneLF (Nov 18, 2008)

Ditto on the door but you don't have to keep it WIDE open, just open.

I also wipe down the rubber ring after each use.

If there is a smell  - there is a product called AFFRESH which are tablets to be used alone in the washer every few months.
Apparently the residue from washing can build up in places you cannot get to and this cleans it out.


----------



## pjrose (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't have one, but I'd be worried about pets climbing inside if the door is left open.  I wonder if it could just be propped about an inch open, or if putting in (and remembering to remove!) a pack of that water-absorbing pellet stuff.


----------



## JudyH (Nov 18, 2008)

I didn't know they were supposed to be open, but I have a small Danby front loader that I love.  I have always left it open for a while cause it is quite wet after the clothes come out.  I have not had a problem with the cats getting in it.

It was recommended on the laundry site that I found the Danby on, that it only needed two -three TBL of detergent, not the big scoop that comes in the box.


----------



## scooooter (Nov 18, 2008)

oh wow!  Glad I came upon this thread.  We have a front load washer that we've had for almost 9 years.  I have to say that I do know what they are talking about.  Sometimes my clothes will go thru and I'm like "what the heck?"  They don't have that nice, clean smell!  I have to run them thru a couple of times, and have actually started to buy fabric softener and dyer sheets just to get them to smell nice.  Now I know why!  I will start to leave our door cracked open a bit as well and will see if this makes a difference.

Thanks for the tip!   Rhonda


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 18, 2008)

We've had an LG Tromm for a couple of years now and we haven't had any issues with the odor.

IIRC - in an earlier thread here on this same topic some of the foreros* said this was more of a problem on older front-end loaders and the newer models had design changes that reduced or eliminated the problem.

+++++

*"Forero" is a new word I learned a couple of days ago.  A forero is a person who posts in forums on an internet bulletin board such as TUG.  It has Spanish language origin, though it doesn't appear in Spanish dictionaries either.  I think it's a very useful word.


----------



## swift (Nov 18, 2008)

Mine has a setting to clean the washer. Basically it is running it empty with hot water and bleach. I do this about once a month along with keeping the door cracked open in between use.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Nov 18, 2008)

No problem with the musty smell with my LG front load washer, however I do leave the door open between loads. Thanks to everyone for reminding me about running the Tub Clean cycle with bleach to ensure no future problems with stagnant odors.


----------



## stmartinfan (Nov 18, 2008)

The Minneapolis Star Tribune had an article about a guy who invented a product to help clean out smelly front loaders.  In the story, he says much of the problem is caused by using too much detergent and fabric softener.  These aren't cleaned out of the machines during a normal cycle and then cause the mold and mildew problems.  I recall someone on TUG (sorry, I can't remember who to give the credit to!) also mentioning earlier that it takes only a small amount of detergent to clean a load - far less than the manufacturers recommend.

Here's a link to the story:
http://www.startribune.com/lifestyle/yourmoney/27723754.html?page=1&c=y


----------



## shmoore (Nov 18, 2008)

Thank you so much for all of your help. When we get home we WILL wipe the door seal and leave the door open. Isn't it great to have a place like TUG to get instant help!!!!!

Sandy


----------



## Karen G (Nov 18, 2008)

luvsvacation22 said:


> Thanks to everyone for reminding me about running the Tub Clean cycle with bleach


I'm running mine now--I didn't realize there was such a cycle.  Guess I need to re-read the instruction manual!


----------



## Karen G (Nov 18, 2008)

stmartinfan said:


> much of the problem is caused by using too much detergent and fabric softener.  These aren't cleaned out of the machines during a normal cycle and then cause the mold and mildew problems.


I'm sure that's true just from observing my washer as it's going through the "tub clean" cycle.  All I added was bleach, but judging from the amount of suds that are churning around in there, there was a lot of soap residue.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 18, 2008)

Karen G said:


> I'm sure that's true just from observing my washer as it's going through the "tub clean" cycle.  All I added was bleach, but judging from the amount of suds that are churning around in there, there was a lot of soap residue.



As I mentioned in earlier threads on this topic, during the wash cycle you want to have just a few clumps of suds.  Sudsing is not associated with cleaning.  Suds do not form until there is an excess of detergent beyond what is needed.

If you are still seeing suds at the end of the rinse cycle, there is detergent remaining in the washer, which again means there has been an excess of detergent.  Personally, I think that many of the detergent sensitive reactions that people have result from using too much detergent in the washer and could be solved by simply cutting back detergent to more appropriate levels.

Typically I use about one-tenth the amount of detergent recommended by the detergent manufacturer.  For marketing purposes the amount of detergent to use that most detergent manufacturers recommend far exceeds what is needed.  That's because they have to account for a person laundering an extremely dirty load of clothes.  If the person does a load that overwhelms the detergent and the clothes come out dirty, that person will no longer use the detergent and that person will tell ten other people that Brand X detergent is vastly inferior to Brand Y (with Brand Y being a manufacturer who recommends excessive amounts of detergent.)

As with many things in life, find what works for you.  Working with your typical laundry loads, start by cutting back your dosage by half.  If the clothes still come out clean, cut it in half again.  Repeat the process until clothes stop coming out clean, then go back to the amount of detergent you used on the last load that came out clean.  Use that as your base and adjust up or down as appropriate loads that are heavier or lighter than your normal load.


----------



## Patri (Nov 18, 2008)

Icarus said:


> Yeah, I leave the door open on mine. Fern, the doors are usually easily reversible on front loaders, if that helps. Not that you'll be rushing out to buy one.
> 
> -David



I'll have to check our owner's manual. The door opens the wrong way and it is a pain.


----------



## UWSurfer (Nov 18, 2008)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> We've had an LG Tromm for a couple of years now and we haven't had any issues with the odor.



Ditto with our household and machine...although with one grown and two almost grown teenage sons in the house, it's a rare day when the washer isn't running.


----------



## marsha77 (Nov 18, 2008)

I also leave the door & the detergent cup/drawer open a bit to air & dry out.

We also have 2 cats and they have never gone into the washer.  The dryer is another story, that door I keep closed.

Marsha


----------



## rsnash (Nov 18, 2008)

Patri said:


> I'll have to check our owner's manual. The door opens the wrong way and it is a pain.



The door to my dryer was reversible, but not the washer. Check carefully before removing it, as it needs to be watertight.


----------



## macko420 (Nov 18, 2008)

We love our front loader and don't have a problem with it - at least so far.  We've had it a couple of years now.  Anyway, I have heard of this problem and happened to see this in our local paper.
www.smellywasher.com

I haven't tried the product but kept the info just in case!!


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 18, 2008)

pjrose said:


> I don't have one, but I'd be worried about pets climbing inside if the door is left open.  I wonder if it could just be propped about an inch open, or if putting in (and remembering to remove!) a pack of that water-absorbing pellet stuff.



We don't close ours or leave it open all the way. We close it until the door hits the latch. So it is open just enough that it is not sealed. Haven't had any odor problems. I always fear throwing clothes in on our cat that I always check to see where he is after I load the washer.


----------



## mo1950 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have the Whirlpool Duet and have terrible problems with the washer.  I can get rid of the musty smell.  I leave the door open all the time.  Plus I clean the seal and I also clean out the whole inside of the washer with bleach water occasionally.   What I cannot reach is between the body of the machine and the drum - there is moldy stuff in there that I cannot reach.  I have used long kitchen knives wrapped in rags and get some of it out.

Then I use Affresh fairly often.   And that helps with the musty smell.

But the other problem I have is that it just does not remove smells from the clothing that the clothing had before I washed them.

Example:   I have an autistic grandchild who wets the bed.  I washed his sheets 4 times yesterday (it took me almost all day) before the smell of urine would come out.  And the last two times I put no laundry detergent or any additives in with it.   So, for me, this is not a question of putting in too much soap.  It is just that my machine ($1,300.00 with extras) will not clean my clothes.

Another example:  I have the same problem when I wash sweaty clothing that has been used in sports.  Can't get the sweat smell out without washing it all day.

Another example:  A washcloth or towel that has soured because someone threw it into the hamper wet - forget it.   Takes 2 -3 washing cycles before that smell will come out.


----------



## CarolF (Dec 2, 2008)

mo1950 said:


> I
> But the other problem I have is that it just does not remove smells from the clothing that the clothing had before I washed them.
> 
> Example:   I have an autistic grandchild who wets the bed.  I washed his sheets 4 times yesterday (it took me almost all day) before the smell of urine would come out.  And the last two times I put no laundry detergent or any additives in with it.   So, for me, this is not a question of putting in too much soap.  It is just that my machine ($1,300.00 with extras) will not clean my clothes.
> ...



Can't comment on your washer but have a few suggestions that may cut your work load (or perhaps just change it  ).  Try soaking the offending articles in a bucket overnight with a nappy wash before putting them through the washing machine cycle.  I use NapiSan, you may have the same or a similar product where you are.  Also check the child doesn't have a urinary tract infection, they can produce particularly strong smelling urine which is hard to remove.  Alternatively, it may be worth trying a different detergent or more of it.


----------



## janej (Dec 2, 2008)

We have a set of Simmons.  I think they are made by the same company as LG if I remember right.  Sometime, water came out of the washer smells really bad.  But my cloth never came out smelling bad.  Our drain hose drains directly to an utility sink.  So it is probably never properly drained.  But we never had that problem with the top load washer before.  I tried to keep the door open after every wash.  But my tiny laundry room is also my mud room.  So the door might get closed as soon as someone walks in from the garage. 

The inside of my washer/dryer are made of stainless steel.  I think that helps since nothing can grow there.  The rubber seal ring is a totally different story.

I still like my front load better.  It is much quieter and easier on the clothes.   I can wash comforters and blankets.  But I would not pay another $2200 for a set.  I don't remember how I got talked into buying them .   No washer/dryer is worth that much money IMHO unless they also fold and put away my laundry.


----------



## KarenLK (Dec 3, 2008)

Similar thing happened with our Bosch dishwasher. Sometimes the inside smelled like a sewer. 

The repair guy who was here for the refrig said the seal is SO tight, that it causes the problem. He suggested not letting the door stay shut between washes, so we hang a dishtowel from the door toprop it open. 

Last year when I was away for 2 months, my brother had a load of dishes where some turned black, as in black mold!! We got it off, but he was scared!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 3, 2008)

We have a front-load washer, an LG Tromm unit.  We have no problems at all with smells or mold.

When we bought it, the sticker price was only a couple of hundred dollars more than conventional top-loader.  After rebates (Home Depot, water utility, electric utility) it was cheaper than a top-load.  And because front-loads use less water, our gas and electric bills are lower (we have electric hot water heater).


----------



## IngridN (Dec 3, 2008)

KarenLK said:


> Similar thing happened with our Bosch dishwasher. Sometimes the inside smelled like a sewer.
> 
> The repair guy who was here for the refrig said the seal is SO tight, that it causes the problem. He suggested not letting the door stay shut between washes, so we hang a dishtowel from the door toprop it open.
> 
> Last year when I was away for 2 months, my brother had a load of dishes where some turned black, as in black mold!! We got it off, but he was scared!



Thank you!  I was wondering why I get that smell, but only occassionally.  I will also use a dishtowel to prevent the accidental closing of the door.

Ingrid


----------



## Glynda (Dec 3, 2008)

*Mine too...*



Fern Modena said:


> I guess I won't be getting a front loader anytime soon then.  At least not until they fix the problem about keeping it open all the time.  My laundry room is also my "mud room," and if the washer door is kept open we'd bump into it coming into and out of the garage.



Mine too.  But my LG front loader allows me to leave the door partially (half way) open.  It wouldn't matter which way it opened if I left it all the way as we couldn't move through.


----------



## UWSurfer (Dec 3, 2008)

Re: Smells & mold...

Early when we got our LG Trom, we had an error code and the unit would stop working.  Service guy came out and "reset" the unit.  This is mostly all he does with these as new owners got accustomed to their machine he told us.

I forget now but I think it was a combination of putting in too large a load and using the powered soap.   We've switched to the the HE Kirkland dye free (white bottle) detergent and learned just how big a load we can place in the machine (pretty large) and very rarely get the code.  Resetting the power to the unit (unplugging it) clears the code.   It happens to us less than a handful of times over a year now.

One recommendation the serviceman gave us was to periodically run an empty load with a cup of white vinegar to clear out any deposits of soap.  This was while we still were using powered soap.  The explanation was the drain motor has a very small opening and can clog if soap deposits accumulate.  He wasn't addressing mold, but a cup of white vinegar should kill anything which might grow in the drum and seals. 

It might be something to try and see if your odors lesson.


----------



## mo1950 (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for all your suggestions.   I am going to try them.

My grandson is 13 and autistic.  He takes two different kinds of medication, so that might be part of the problem there.  But the interesting thing was, some loads of bed clothing only took 2 washing cycles to get out the urine smell, the others took 4.   He wets the bed almost every night, so the washing machine is getting to be a real problem.

I have tried every detergent under the sun.   I have used such a small amount that there were no suds - still not good results.

I have never used fabric softener in my machine.  I only use dryer sheets.

I am definitely going to try the soaking method.   And the white vinegar solution.

Right now I have to call the repairman again.   The bleach dispenser will not let the bleach down into the machine.   The container remains full after the machine is completely through and shut down.   I have to manually empty it out.  The repairmen already made one trip to my house and ordered some new parts for me to set in the well, which I did, but it doesn't make any difference.  My sister in Georgia has the same problem with bleach not dispensing (she also has the Whirlpool Duet).

Anyway, thank you again for the suggestions.  I am at my wit's end; I really am.


----------



## Judy999 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Smelly Front Loader cleaning instructions*

Maytag website has instructions to periodically run the washer by pouring 1/3 cup of bleach into bleach dispenser and running empty washer w/hot water.

Here are the instructions:


Liquid chlorine bleach method

NOTE: Completely read these instructions before beginning the cleaning process. Do not add detergent or other laundry products to this cycle. Adding additional products may reduce the effectiveness of this cleaning process.

1.	Remove any clothing or items from the washer.

2.	Open the dispenser drawer and immediately add 1/3 cup (80 mL) of 
             liquid chlorine bleach to the bleach compartment. Use of more than 
             1/3 cup (80 mL) of bleach will cause product damage over time.

3.	Close the washer door and dispenser drawer.

4.	Select the Heavy Duty cycle with hot water and an extra rinse.

5.	Press Start.

6.	Once the cycle has begun, allow the cycle to complete. If  
             necessary, the cleaning cycle may be interrupted by pressing the 
             Pause/Cancel button once. Pressing Pause/Cancel twice will turn 
             off the washer.

7.	If odor persists, repeat the procedure one or two more times. This 
             may be necessary if this is the first time you have run a 
             maintenance cycle.

8.	After the cycle is complete, leave the door slightly open to allow for 
             better ventilation and drying of the washer interior.

9.	Repeat the cleaning procedure monthly.

Hope this helps.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 3, 2008)

mo1950 said:


> Thanks for all your suggestions.   I am going to try them.
> 
> My grandson is 13 and autistic.  He takes two different kinds of medication, so that might be part of the problem there.  But the interesting thing was, some loads of bed clothing only took 2 washing cycles to get out the urine smell, the others took 4.   He wets the bed almost every night, so the washing machine is getting to be a real problem.
> 
> ...



I've been thinking about this some more, and I think you really need to focus on presoaks and pretreatments.

Urine has a high organic nitrogen content, and organic nitrogen compounds are well-known for creating persistent, difficult odors.

Chlorine (which is the effective ingredient in all common commercial bleachers) is effective in eliminating some organic nitrogen odors, but it has a kind of perverse behavior.  When chlorine first reacts with organic nitrogen it forms chlorine-nitrogen compounds that have even more odor than the original nitrogen compounds.  But if additional chlorine is present, these new organic nitrogen compounds continue to react and if enough chlorine is present they are eventually destroyed.

But it's perverse because often times the result of adding chlorine is the creating of even more odors.  Many times the solution is to conintue to add more chlorine.

******

That being said, there are also some nitrogen-based odor compounds that resist any kind of treatment.  Those can be very difficult to eliminate.  Anyone who has spent time in Clear Lake, California in September ought to be able to relate to that.

******

My suggestion is to do about a one-hour presoak with Clorox.  If the odor is still present try it again, but increasing the chlorine dose by about 4x.  If you reach the point where you are diluting the chlorine 10x (i.e., one gallon of 2.5% sodium hypochlorite solution diluted into into 10 gallons of water) and the odors persist then forget about trying to bleach the odors out.


----------



## stmartinfan (Dec 4, 2008)

I've successfully used the Febreeze odor eliminator that you add to you washing cycle along with the detergent.  I'm not sure how it works chemically, but it does seem to help.  My daughter's t-shirts that are a blend of fibers (not just all cotton) seem to really pick up underarm perspiration odors.  For those, I've even sprayed them with the Febreeze sold in spray bottles for use on furniture, etc.,  before washing and they smell much fresher.  I'm not sure if the Febreeze is simply masking the orders or really eliminating them, but they are at least wearable.


----------



## swift (Dec 4, 2008)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> ******
> 
> That being said, there are also some nitrogen-based odor compounds that resist any kind of treatment.  Those can be very difficult to eliminate.  Anyone who has spent time in Clear Lake, California in September ought to be able to relate to that.
> 
> ******



Awe Steve did you have to remind me?!?! Ugh!! I hate that smell!!


Also, another thing to try is a product called Nature's Miracle. http://www.naturemakesitwork.com/catalog/prod_detail.php?id=61 It is made to take out the smell of pet urine but I have also heard it works on human urine as well. You can find it at most pet stores.


Quote from their site: 
Yes, Natures Miracle can be used for laundry. For general cleaning and deodorizing, use two cups of Natures Miracle in place of laundry detergent in cold water only, on delicate setting. Do not use a dryer or hang outdoors in the sun to dry, as heat can weaken the enzymes in Natures Miracle and render them ineffective. If you have clothing with a strong urine odor, it is advisable to soak the garment in full strength Natures Miracle for 10-15 minutes, and then hang indoors to dry naturally. Natures Miracle can also be used as a pre-wash to freshen your regular laundry.


----------



## Keitht (Dec 4, 2008)

Front loading washing machines are the norm in the UK and most of Europe and we don't have problems with smelly or mouldy clothes.  I suppose it's down to what you are used to.  The door on ours is only left just open. i.e. all that's required to fully close the door is hand pressure to make the catch engage.  No risk of tripping over the door or pets getting into it.


----------



## hibbeln (Dec 4, 2008)

When you do get that mildewy smell (and you will) go to www.smellywasher.com and order their stuff.  It completely works.  AND read their information that is enclosed.  The whole smelly washer problem is a result of using too much detergent and it builds up on the rubber gaskets and the mildew loves it and grows like crazy on it.  Since I started using HE detergent and only using a tiny fraction of what the detergent manufacturers want me to use, not only am I saving a TON of money on detergent, but I also rarely have the smelly washer smell.  When I do (and it's usually after my husband has been doing the laundry and dumping in too much detergent....not that I'll complain!), I use my SmellyWasher stuff and it clears it right up.  The key is using far less detergent than you are used to using.
Interestingly enough, the SmellyWasher cleaner stuff smells like Tang to me.  I'm guessing it's citric acid something or another.


----------



## pranas (Dec 4, 2008)

I have had my Maytag front loader for over ten years and have never had an oder problem.  I also do not leave the door adjar.  I have used both liquid and powder detergents and have not had  a problem.  These past few years I have used liquid because it is the only type of HP detergent sold at my grocery store.  I  use the dispenser for bleach only  and I do not use liquid fabric softener. I prefer to put the detergent directly into the drum. I know I am not supposed to do it but I still do.  I love my front loader.

You may want to go to a pet shop and buy some  pet urine enzime neutralizer. I would think that a small amount in the washer would do the trick.


----------

